# List your tricks



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

title says it all list all the tricks you know of no matter how hard or mindblowing


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

bunnyhop, 6 inches max.
yeah, **** y'all, I suck and I know it.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Umm:
Bunnyhop
Manual
Crank Flip 
1 hander
1 footer 
180
brakeless abu
180 tire tap
feeble grind
pedal grind
hop bar spin
tail whip 
moto whip
wallride 
footjam 
foot jam whip
nose manual
nose bonk

Its decent but it could be better, Im workin on hop 360s and I need to learn how to fakie for more than a few seconds. My manuals also need to be better


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

Ok:
Bunnyhop,
manual,
nose bonk,
tire tap,
footplant,
fastplant
fufanu,
abubaca
nose manual,
manual barspin
crank flip,
one hander
one footer
no footer
x up
whip
table
one footed nac
180
ridefakie for a bit
x up abubaca
disaster
half hurricanes
stoppie
no footed stoppie
360 tire taps
180's off decent 2 foot ledges
i think thats it so far i can pull outa my ass every now and then


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

I can ride one handed


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

Look Ma! no hands!!

X-up
Manual
Bunny to Manual
Tables
One hander
Abubaca
Fakie


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

hey basikbiker and vinny, can you throw up some vids of your nosemanuals? especially basik because your doing them on a mtb. Are you guys doing like Hang-5 or both feet on the pedals? I wanna see this stuff, it sounds crazy.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm riding both feet on my pedals. I had non drive side pegs and I tried hang 5s, they are actually much easier to do I suggest you give them a try with a peg on the front then both feet on the pedals. I can only get them for about 5 feet with both feet on the pedals but I'm working on it. My bike is fvcked now but when my bday comes (july 9) I'll get a vid up ASAP.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Well i have different places i'll tell you everything i can do street, park and dirt jumps.

Street.
Bunnyhop like 4 inches ( up curbs )
Manual ( 10-15 feet )
Wheelie ( As far as i want to go )
Manual to X-up.
90 degree's bunnyhop

Park.
Go over a trashcan side ways out of the bowl.
half way table top sometimes out of the bowl.
No footer out of the bowl.
Almost no hander, it looks really bad though
If x-ups are not all the way around like 90 degree's then x-up.
whip

Dirt Jumps.
Go over a 4 ft dirt jump with like 5 ft gap..yay..
Little whips
Little Table's...


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

1 hander 
no footer
1hand no footer
360
turndown
x up one footer
footjam tail whip
tobbogan
cannonball
sometimes a big table 
and many combinations of these tricks


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

footjam tailwhips confuse the sh!t out of me, got any tips ive been tryin but cant get the whip around???


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Should help


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

wow..thanks alot tht actually does help alot!!


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Yep Eddie Cleveland is the authority on FJ whips hes insane at them.


----------



## svyatko (May 26, 2007)

just an idea but,,, someone seriously has to make a thread with all the tricks and a link to a video of it. like for example what is a turndown (i don't know what it is ) i don't know any of these tricks. 

o and my trick is bunnyhoping like 6-8 inches


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thsi one's for you svyatko, this is a very clicked turndown:










As far as tricks go:
180 on anything but flat, but I'm working on it
180 tail tap
abubaca
fufanu
Working on footjam tailwhips
small nose manuals
manual as long as I want(going 30-35mph down a steep road is very fun)
x-up once in a blue moon
I,m good at attempting turndowns and failing
tables
whips, working on opposites
Bunny hop's are right around 30''
bunny hop to manual
manual to hop
manual to hop to manual

I think that's it


----------



## svyatko (May 26, 2007)

thanks for the pic snaky69, but it would be cool if someone made a thread that had all (or atleast most of the tricks) and a pic or a link to a video for it. it would help alot of people... just an idea:thumbsup:


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

I just started riding Park/Urban/DJ in April 2007 and I think I'm getting good pretty fast. I only just turned 15.

-One Footer
-No Footer
-Bunnyhop (Near 1ft)
-Table Top
-Motowhip
-Manual (I can clock a 10+ footer every once in a while)
-Nose Manual (I get the back up pretty high but they dont hold for more than 5 feet)
-Tail Taps
-Pogo (I can get 5 on a good day)
-Fakie (I can get an OK distance)

I am currently working on getting my manuals better and trying to get my hands off.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm good at whistling at hot chicks I pass by too, woot! :thumbsup:


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

vinny A tht vid helped insanely i was out practicing them today and almost got um..hoping to get um down later tonight but yea jus shootin you some props!!


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

ummmm lesseee:

fufanu
abubaca
pedal kick
lunge
360 nose pivot
360
360 tiretap
270
barspin
no handers
no handed landings
no footers
feebles
icepicks
sprocket grinds
tire grabs
tuck no handers (working on them)
manual
nose manual
xup
seat grab
toboggan
tire tap
180
trendslides
opposite 180s
whips
downside tables
tables
wall rides
wallrides to 180s and barspins
wall smack
wall smack to fakie
manual to abubaca
pedal grinds
crankarm slides
boost
one handers


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I can bunnyhop about (edit) 15~16 inches under the right circumstances. 

Something I guess you would call a "non-moving one footed endo whip" which is basically going onto the front wheel, letting one foot off the pedal, letting the rear end rotate a bit, and bringing it all back. SUPER EASY. I think it may look cool if you have no idea about real tricks though . . .

It's sorta a variation of a wheelie I guess, still gotta work on it a bit, but simply said it's pedal kicking without the back tire going up. I can do this better than I can wheelie or manual. 

Manual about 4 feet.

Wheelie about 10 feet. 

Huck. 

Ride no handed! :eekster: 

Ride one handed, STANDING UP! :eekster: 

Ride one handed sitting down. :nono: 

I can go onto a curb from the side one wheel at a time by pivoting. 

Almost 180 nose pivot. 

Can hop 90 degrees. 

Heavy, heavily braked nose manual, for about 2 feet. 

Bad side hop. 

Ride like a bat outta hell from point A to point B.

Do any dirt jump I feel comfortable with. 


This basically covers EVERYTHING I can do on a bike.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow you can bunnyhop 1 foot and a half. You should try abubaca's then i can't bunnyhop that high.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

well, I checked it, and 18 is off. 

try 15 inches. I could probably get 18, but can't say I've ever tried (never come across anything that high that was on pavement or hardpack and wasn't a bench (NOT gonna try that if there's not plenty of room to go whichever direction for however far on) 

15" on pavement or hardpack is nothing if you're trying to jump up some stairs or onto a ledge. I can't hop 15 without anything to hop onto, though . . .

oh, I can also stick one foot on my seat while on just my front wheel and bring it back down onto the pedal before I come down.

and i can do some SICK dismounts!


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i can do running dismount ghost riders, and hop a solid 25-36 inches as well, and ride for 3 miles (measured) no handed, standing up


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Manual
Decent nose manual
180 
3 hop
wall ride
abu/fufu
30+ inch hop
table
fakies


Learning: 

Footjam whips
Hop bars
Perfect 3s


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

basically, i do what bicyclist does, but i ride dirt and a 24"


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

when you're up and riding again fully, It'd be awesome if you could give me some tips on how to get the most huck and pop outta my bike . . .


----------



## Evanr13 (Jul 19, 2007)

No footer
One hander
Fakie
Abu
180
one footer


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

OK, I've put in some good time and im gonna update my list.

-180's
-Pogo
-Manual
-Nose Manual
-90 Degree Whips
-Table Top
-Crank Flip
-One Footer
-No Footer
-Tail Tap
-Fakie
-Bunny Hop


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

bbrz4 said:


> ...list all the tricks you know of .....


there is not enough space on the server to list all the tricks we know of....

take 2 seconds to think about how to properly phrase what you are trying to actually ask, idiot...


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> there is not enough space on the server to list all the tricks we know of....
> 
> take 2 seconds to think about how to properly phrase what you are trying to actually ask, idiot...


sure there is. it will just take a long time....

i meant the tricks that you can do:madman: :madman: :madman: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax:


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I can...um...

-bunnyhop pretty high
-Pivot on both wheels (around 135 degrees)
-Table
-No handed
-drop off things as high as I am.
-and cycle fast
-and I look across the street before I cross it.

Dont laugh people...I'm only thirteen


----------

